# Let's Play "What The #$^& Is That?!"



## Ballistics (Nov 25, 2011)

Object of the game is simply to guess what it is. First person to guess correctly, has to put up a picture that is difficult to identify. Kind of like Name That Tune.
Bonus points if you can guess what it is a part of.




#1 by Compressed Memories, on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Nov 25, 2011)

Some kind of spring I'm guessing by the coiled nature. Though what kind of spring and off what is hard to say - the rust makes me want to say something at the docks/ships.


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 25, 2011)

spring? garden hammock spring


----------



## gsgary (Nov 25, 2011)

_contraceptive coil
_


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 25, 2011)

gsgary said:


> _contraceptive coil
> _


I just spat my coffee all over my laptop!  God I hope not!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 25, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > _contraceptive coil
> ...



You should have seen some of the tarts i went out with when i got divorced


----------



## newb (Nov 25, 2011)

Could it be a trampoline spring?


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Gate spring!


----------



## cnutco (Nov 25, 2011)

newb said:


> Could it be a trampoline spring?


+1


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 25, 2011)

newb said:


> Could it be a trampoline spring?



Bingo! Now it's your turn!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 25, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> newb said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be a trampoline spring?
> ...



******** it was a _contraceptive coil_


----------



## KmH (Nov 25, 2011)

Jeez-us, the inappropiate crapola that gets posted in the beginners forum.


----------



## Ryan L (Nov 25, 2011)

We could do this with products as well. Heres one

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ctive-focus-lens-nikon-canon-slr-cameras.html

You be the judge, WTH is it??


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 26, 2011)

K, I'll play...

oops...


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 26, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> K, I'll play...




*Newb* guessed it so it's *Newb*'s turn to post a picture (as per rules in OP)


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 26, 2011)

newb is taking a long time


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok Newb hasnt posted a picture, so I nominate Overread since he was the first to actually guess a spring. Your turn overread.


----------



## Overread (Nov 26, 2011)

Gah but I haven't got anything decent! 

Ok ok dug this one out - good luck all!


----------



## Gaerek (Nov 26, 2011)

Overread said:


> Gah but I haven't got anything decent!
> 
> Ok ok dug this one out - good luck all!



I don't have any WTF is it pictures, and don't really have the time to make one right now, but it's the tip of a ball point pen.

Someone else can post something if they want.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 26, 2011)

Wat lens did you use to take the pen picture?


----------



## Overread (Nov 26, 2011)

I've honestly forgotten what I used specifically but it was something along the lines of:
Canon MPE 65mm macro + teleconverters + extension tubes + Raynox DCR 250 

I think - some kind of crazy combination to boost the magnification to something like 20/25:1


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 26, 2011)

I was the second person to mention spring so I'll have a go

With Pentax 645D FA120 Macro



what is it by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 26, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> I was the second person to mention spring so I'll have a go
> 
> With Pentax 645D FA120 Macro
> 
> ...



Oh this is a good one.


----------



## mommy-medic (Nov 26, 2011)

KmH said:
			
		

> Jeez-us, the inappropiate crapola that gets posted in the beginners forum.



Glad the "beginners" forum can be so amusing to such a high ranking "seen everything, know all there is to know" as yourself. Way to be warm and welcoming big guy!


----------



## tom5191 (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like glitter glue.


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 26, 2011)

tom5191 said:


> Looks like glitter glue.


nope!


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 26, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> tom5191 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like glitter glue.
> ...



Is it a painted brick wall?


----------



## cpeay (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like the surface of my dog's tongue.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks like a tire of some sort?


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 26, 2011)

Not a tire or a painted wall (not a million miles away though)


----------



## joealcantar (Nov 26, 2011)

Some kind of degreasing foam cleaner?


----------



## KAikens318 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I was going to say yarn on a cross stitch canvas...however I have never seen yarn that shiny...so I have no freakin clue. Lol


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh I KNOW! It's a tire track made in a driveway on ice/snow.


----------



## Ryan L (Nov 26, 2011)

I think its a Christmas ornament of some kind.


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 26, 2011)

Could it be some sort of spray foam


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 26, 2011)

none of these!


----------



## Boxhousev (Nov 26, 2011)

I say fake snow. My son said disgusting bacon. Lol


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 26, 2011)

Track of a shoe? Gingerbread cookie? LOL I have no clue!


----------



## lolondar (Nov 26, 2011)

Tire tracks on a beach....with the water going back over them


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 26, 2011)

Still none of these and you're getting colder.  Icy colder in fact.  Quite frankly when I took the photograph I was amazed how it looked at 100%


----------



## lolondar (Nov 26, 2011)

its ice frozen on something .... like a fountain i guess?


----------



## Ryan L (Nov 26, 2011)

There needs to be a time limit or this thread will die from boredom...


----------



## lolondar (Nov 26, 2011)

.... for some reason i also think it might be a mop but thats foolishness and i know it


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 26, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> Still none of these and you're getting colder.  Icy colder in fact.  Quite frankly when I took the photograph I was amazed how it looked at 100%



I think it's time to start dropping hints lol. I'm stumped.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 26, 2011)

Some sort of roof of a gingerbread house.


----------



## momo3boys (Nov 26, 2011)

Something soapy? Like linoleum?


----------



## newb (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh man, I wasnt able to get back on and see if I guessed it right. Ill have to be quicker next time I try.


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 26, 2011)

Something soapy....a sponge?

Annnnd since I read that my idea is not original...let's go with a hamburger patty!


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 26, 2011)

We'll shoot for 11am tomorrow morning. If no one has guessed it right by then, the first person to come into this thread past 11am and wants to participate, post the next picture.


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 27, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> We'll shoot for 11am tomorrow morning. If no one has guessed it right by then, the first person to come into this thread past 11am and wants to participate, post the next picture.


Which time zone? I'm in Europe. Clue: someone Said painted wall it has something to do with a wall but not painted


----------



## Meekminx (Nov 27, 2011)

WOAH- I see a 4 diamond print! 

( I may be damaging my eyes/dignity, but I trying to figure this thing out! 6am? Psh, who needs sleep at this point!)


----------



## TamiAz (Nov 27, 2011)

A christmas candle that got stomped on or ran over..


----------



## Boxhousev (Nov 27, 2011)

Husband said stone wall. ?


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 27, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > We'll shoot for 11am tomorrow morning. If no one has guessed it right by then, the first person to come into this thread past 11am and wants to participate, post the next picture.
> ...



38 minutes from now. @ 11am eastern time if no one guesses, someone post the next picture. Any volunteers?


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 27, 2011)

A waffle?  Carpet?  Dog crap on the bottom of your shoe? :meh:


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 27, 2011)

Deadline has passed, the people suggesting wall were close - it is on a wall.  It is the wall paper in the Intercontinental Hotel in Frankfurt


----------



## Boxhousev (Nov 27, 2011)

That was too hard. I don't live in Europe , however would I know that. Keep it to objects that are recognizable to all.


----------



## Ryan L (Nov 27, 2011)

Hmmm let me guess.....I got it...wall paper in the Intercontinental Hotel in Frankfurt! Seriously? lol


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 27, 2011)

Boxhousev said:


> That was too hard. I don't live in Europe , however would I know that. Keep it to objects that are recognizable to all.


Sorry I thought it was meant to be a challenge. I've stayed in hotels in the US and they have the same kind of wall coverings there. Wallpaper is hardly unique to Europe!   I'll bow out of this one as it kind of defeats the object to make it easy.


----------



## Ryan L (Nov 27, 2011)

Well you did accomplish your goal of it being a challenge! lol, theres a difference btw challenging and nearly impossible though. Don't bow out, I think it just needs to be somewhat recognizable. Maybe, no 100% crops, just my opinion. Thats some wild wallpaper though.


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 27, 2011)

Ryan L said:


> Well you did accomplish your goal of it being a challenge! lol, theres a difference btw challenging and nearly impossible though. Don't bow out, I think it just needs to be somewhat recognizable. Maybe, no 100% crops, just my opinion. Thats some wild wallpaper though.


It's actually very normal corporate wallpaper you'd see in most large chain hotels. I used my 120mm macro lens and what you can see is effectively where the paper is stuck to the wall with wallpaper paste.


----------



## farmerj (Nov 27, 2011)

since no one else has put one up


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 27, 2011)

Obvious first thought is honeycomb.


----------



## farmerj (Nov 27, 2011)

TenaciousTins said:


> Obvious first thought is honeycomb.



correct 10 day old brood


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 27, 2011)

Bumppp


----------



## AustinChap (Nov 27, 2011)

Too late of a post... Delete


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok well this is a pretty lame "what the beep is it" pic but it's the best I've got for now lol

What is this shot through?


----------



## TayzerStrike (Nov 27, 2011)

A sewer pipe?


----------



## farmerj (Nov 27, 2011)

concrete culvert


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 27, 2011)

paper towel roll?


----------



## lolondar (Nov 27, 2011)

iron pipe?


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 27, 2011)

Soup can?


----------



## Ryan L (Nov 27, 2011)

Glory hole?


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope none of these! Hmm...maybe this is too hard. Uh...glory hole? Bahahaha. It is not steel or concrete.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 28, 2011)

Knothole in a tree?


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

pipe insulation?


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 28, 2011)

No and no.  

I'll give it till I have to leave for work tomorrow (10am eastern) and then I'll tell you what it is. 

It is not as long as you think it is. Not as long as a pipe. Made out of natural elements.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

hollow stick! ... well bark!!!!!!
um poo! dried and hollowed... ew no...
um um dirt you stuck your finger through?


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 28, 2011)

Nope, much larger than a finger LOL 

40 minutes and I will reveal! 

It is not what you think it is. It's not something that you'd normally see.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

she didnt tell me what it was oh well mine is a where is this 
it was taken by me when i was 16 with a disposeable so no its not very good but oh well


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 28, 2011)

Almost looks like the Bad Lands?


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

..... to easy... maybe ah well your turn lol


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 28, 2011)

First let me say that I do not have a Macro lens and this is just over a 200% crop.  So, with that in mind, tell me what it is and what it goes to.

Here you go........


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 28, 2011)

It looks like a skate wheel on a truck really close up. But it's not.


----------



## Destin (Nov 28, 2011)

It's a door stop. The things that stop your door from hitting a wall. The white cap on the end of them screws onto a threaded rod, which is what you're seeing. Right?


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 28, 2011)

No to both.  You're both on the proverbial cold end of things.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 28, 2011)

The thing on the bottom of a furniture leg?


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 28, 2011)

Nope!  Think tiny, very tiny!!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 28, 2011)

Whoops! I totally forgot about this in my rush to get ready for work.

Here's what my photo was shot through:






As for the current challenge...umm...

I have no clue. It's hard to put "tiny" and that pic together


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 28, 2011)

looks like the thread of a screw


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 28, 2011)

It is a screw, but what does it go to?  I'll give it till 7:00PM eastern time because it may well be impossible to guess.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

looks like a dry wall screw kinda


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 28, 2011)

Glasses screw?


----------



## Ryan L (Nov 28, 2011)

TenaciousTins said:


> Whoops! I totally forgot about this in my rush to get ready for work.
> 
> Here's what my photo was shot through:
> 
> ...



Guessing no one would have EVER gotten this unless they were at that town? Weathersfield, VT...population <3000! ...Thank God for google.


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 28, 2011)

It's one of the small screws that holds the side of my computer case on.  No tools required.


----------



## Curious By Nature (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll throw something in here.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 28, 2011)

Ryan L said:


> TenaciousTins said:
> 
> 
> > Whoops! I totally forgot about this in my rush to get ready for work.
> ...



Lol yeah that's probably true. I didn't have any other "what the beep" shots lol. 

Beautiful town and I live close to it. grew up in it.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 28, 2011)

Sonoma said:


> It's one of the small screws that holds the side of my computer case on.  No tools required.



Ok, THAT is something I should have gotten since my hubby fixes computers for a living and I help him out a fair bit.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

good one


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 28, 2011)

Curious...

Is it a food? It looks like some sort of cake or brownie or some sort of beef.


----------



## Curious By Nature (Nov 28, 2011)

TenaciousTins said:


> Curious...
> 
> Is it a food? It looks like some sort of cake or brownie or some sort of beef.



Close..  Though, it is not edible.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 28, 2011)

Not edible? are you kidding me? looks exactly like beef.


----------



## Curious By Nature (Nov 28, 2011)

It is not beef.  Nor is it a fake food.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

... IT IS SCROTUM!!!!! lol just kidding um.... the remains of lady gagas meat dress? no no

is it a rock of some kind?


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 28, 2011)

stop lying to me its beef


----------



## Curious By Nature (Nov 28, 2011)

No, but it is hard...


----------



## ClickAddict (Nov 28, 2011)

a skin mole?


----------



## Curious By Nature (Nov 28, 2011)

lolondar said:


> ... IT IS SCROTUM!!!!! lol just kidding um.... the remains of lady gagas meat dress? no no
> 
> is it a rock of some kind?



My picture is rated G.  But close...


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

.... i said scrotum and of course you say no but it is hard.... wow so dirty...um.... is it driftwood?


----------



## Curious By Nature (Nov 28, 2011)

Not a skin mole, or driftwood. 
 It is organic, and only sounds dirty.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

>.> hmmmmmm


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 28, 2011)

I give up on this all i can see is Beef on a chopping board haha


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

new rule theres 1 hour to guess it if you can't you tell what it is and someone else gets a go!


----------



## Curious By Nature (Nov 28, 2011)

This is a shot taken a couple of extension tubes before that last one.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

.... nuts ... lmao


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Nov 28, 2011)

Aw nuts...


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 28, 2011)

LOL! Nuts are edible....


----------



## Destin (Nov 28, 2011)

Haha I'll have a go! I doubt anyone will get this, I think it's too hard. But Let's see. If nobody gets it in an hour I'll tell you what it is. Hint, it's off of something, and the red isn't part of it.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

looks like a old phone cord... or the end of a electronics cord.... kindof maybe a vacuum cleaner hose?  lol


----------



## Destin (Nov 28, 2011)

lolondar said:


> looks like a old phone cord... or the end of a electronics cord.... kindof maybe a vacuum cleaner hose?  lol



It's not a cord or hose of any type, however the vaccum cleaner hose it the right texture. 

I KNOW nobody will get this without more hints, so here's one: It has 2 holes in it for screws which are used to attach it to the item it goes on.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

a handle then?


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 28, 2011)

Is it a zipper?

After looking at it again, is it a spring?


----------



## Dom6663 (Nov 28, 2011)

The outer casing of a remote control car's shocks.

Boom.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow this thread is a hit lol.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 28, 2011)

good one  whos next?


----------



## Destin (Nov 28, 2011)

It wasn't a zipper. Not quite a handle but close. 

It was the rubber bumper from the butt of the stock on my .22.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 28, 2011)

Destin said:


> It was the rubber bumper from the butt of the stock on my .22.


I can see it now, but there is no way anybody would have ever guessed that...


----------



## Dom6663 (Nov 28, 2011)

This one should be easy enough despite the quality. Its too dark here and I don't have any lighting!


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 29, 2011)

Dom6663 said:


> This one should be easy enough despite the quality. Its too dark here and I don't have any lighting!



Welcome mat?


----------



## momo3boys (Nov 29, 2011)

Darn it! I knew I should have checked again yesterday. I knew it was a nut!  Is the last one a brush?


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 29, 2011)

momo3boys said:


> Darn it! I knew I should have checked again yesterday. I knew it was a nut!  Is the last one a brush?



I was thinking that too, but I feel like the bristles are too small to be a brush.


----------



## flameshots (Nov 29, 2011)

The pins of a CPU or computer plug?


----------



## Dom6663 (Nov 29, 2011)

flameshots said:


> The pins of a CPU or computer plug?



Yep!


----------



## MrSleepin (Nov 29, 2011)

i like this type of game!


----------



## flameshots (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome! 

Here's mine. Give her a go!


----------



## dots (Nov 29, 2011)

Uranus?

cheers,


----------



## MrSleepin (Nov 29, 2011)

paint mixer?


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 29, 2011)

Cooling fins?


----------



## lolondar (Nov 29, 2011)

no clue


----------



## flameshots (Nov 30, 2011)

Sonoma said:


> Cooling fins?



Your in the right direction. They are fins, just not "cooling fins". If no one guesses soon I'll start posting more hints. Thanks for playing.


----------



## flameshots (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok the activity on this thread has slowed so I'll give a hint. Think flying.


----------



## GrantH (Nov 30, 2011)

A group of propellers on an assembly line?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 30, 2011)

I know what it is, but I'm not going to say for two reasons - I work around stuff like that, and I don't have a picture of my own ready.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 30, 2011)

why do i think of a jet turbine?
sideways


----------



## flameshots (Nov 30, 2011)

lolondar said:


> why do i think of a jet turbine?
> sideways



We have a winner!! I took this at the Naval Aviation museum in Florida. This is a shallow DOF shot of a model jet engine. These are actually the compressor blades. 

Now it's your turn to post something.


----------



## lolondar (Nov 30, 2011)

ack um hang on let me think! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got it name that program  lol its a chat program is my hint


----------



## momo3boys (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't go to chat rooms so I have no idea.


----------



## lolondar (Dec 1, 2011)

... alright the program was imvu  used to be pretty heavy into it when i was a teen lol   ok someone elses turn im outta pics i have developed and scanned


----------



## momo3boys (Dec 3, 2011)

All right, here we go. If you can get this I'll be surprised.


----------



## TenaciousTins (Dec 3, 2011)

Hair that's being dyed?


----------



## momo3boys (Dec 3, 2011)

TenaciousTins said:


> Hair that's being dyed?



CLOSE! Think Toddler...


----------



## Starskream666 (Dec 3, 2011)

Toddlers hair...


----------



## momo3boys (Dec 3, 2011)

But what's in the hair?


----------



## TenaciousTins (Dec 3, 2011)

Shampoo!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## momo3boys (Dec 4, 2011)

TenaciousTins said:
			
		

> Shampoo!



Nope, lip stick. My youngest emptied two things of lipstick in his hair. I had to get a shot of it!


----------



## TenaciousTins (Dec 4, 2011)

:O wow.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 4, 2011)

OK, I will play.


----------



## flameshots (Dec 4, 2011)

Ron Evers said:


> OK, I will play.


Whipped *Meringue* in a bowl.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 4, 2011)

Your good Flameshots.  Here is the full view.








Here is where it went:


----------



## momo3boys (Dec 4, 2011)

TenaciousTins said:


> :O wow.



Here's the original.


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok i'll have a go with this one:


----------



## Ryan L (Dec 4, 2011)

Umm the ground?


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 4, 2011)

An asphalt pavement with some loose gravel on it.


----------



## lolondar (Dec 4, 2011)

sand on a beach


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 4, 2011)

Nope. all wrong


----------



## momo3boys (Dec 4, 2011)

A dirty floor?


----------



## TenaciousTins (Dec 4, 2011)

Some sort of concrete or tar?


----------



## ISO (Dec 4, 2011)

Floor covered in oil and small rocks, maybe a mechanic shop floor?


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry all wrong again. It's a softer surface than you might think


----------



## MTVision (Dec 4, 2011)

Rug/carpet? Hopefully in a car....


----------



## ISO (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandpaper?


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 4, 2011)

Nope both wrong although the car is the right direction


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 4, 2011)

the underside of the wheel well


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 4, 2011)

or a close up of the tire


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 4, 2011)

And top prize goes to COLTSFANTIC1 ! 
It a slick tire on an F1 car that just came of the track


----------



## ISO (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice duct tape work there


----------



## BastiaanImages (Dec 4, 2011)

ISO said:


> Nice duct tape work there


Must be very high tech duct tape


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW! Finaly I win at something


----------



## Geaux (Dec 5, 2011)

COLTSFANATIC1 said:


> WOW! Finaly I win at something



More than your team has so far.....  lol


----------

